# Poll: A chaos roleplay.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

For the last 2 weeks ive been really wanting to make a chaos roleplay set in the fantasy world. General plot line:

A group of marauders from Norsca are exiled from their village due to they feel the pull of chaos more strongly than the rest of their village and try to make their chieftan go with them but when he wouldnt they tried to stage a coup.(characters will be between 20-30 age wise). The marauders then head off on a journay to try and get to the Dark Lands, the home of the chaos dwarves to have Chaos Armour, Shields and weapons forged for them so they can ascend to become Chaos Warriors. Along the way there will be fighting to prove to the gods they are worthy of becoming chaos warriors by killing humans of the empire, dwarves, ogres, trolls, other chaos ect.

At the end of the roleplay they will become chaos warriors(of their chosen gods) and sets itself up for a sequal where they go on their way to become Chaos Chosen, then eventually Exalted Champions, a lose band of Chaos Lords, and then eventually daemon princes.

What do you think? Got the idea from Warhammer Online and latest Warriors of Chaos Book.

Reason im opening this as a poll is to see how much interest there is in it and also to ask if you think me running 5 roleplays is too much. I have been talking with quite afew of you over the day (High Seraph, Doelago, Jackinator, Lord Ramo ect, you know who you are) and most of them said go for it if im up for it. Im also mainly waiting to see what your opinion is on this DarkReever. IF you all want i can post up a general idea of a longer introduction for the roleplay so you understand more about it. But feel free to ask questions and choose an option on the poll.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You know my opinion, and I voted accordingly.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

You know my thoughts. I say wait until one ends but if your really excited about it and feel up for it go ahead.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

as per what everyone else has said you also know my views on this. If you are positive your up to it then go for it, but it would seem more prudent to wait for one of your others to finish.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

You know my opinion and my vote is cast


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm of the same opinion. It sounds like a very good idea for a RP, one that i think i would be interested in, making my first foray into a chaos/evil(loose word) RP. And whilst i think you are a good GM and very capable, i think you might want to wait until another has finished first.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm agreeing with the others on this one, I suggest you should finish one and then start this, although I might be joining this when it starts.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Honestly, not until you have finished one of your other rp's. Not only do you risk burn out from trying to keep up with all 5, but you also risk letting the rp's you are already running slip to the back burner and becoming 'that guy who starts a new rp every month but never finishs any of them'.

Finish what you have started.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have given you my thoughts on the matter and have voted accordingly. That being said I would definitely be interested in joining this RP if and when you ever get it rolling.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Voted as spoken Revan. Your stuff is good, so don`t risk stretching yourself too far.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

To be honest i don't play fantasy and I know nothing about it, but I think people like the odd bit of chaos (chaos and marines seem to be the top favorites, especialy when they are combined) i mean look at my roleplay: "the hereitic" there were no marines and it only got 4 people.
So i'm going for:
"Make it if you feel your up to it."


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't try and do too much at once. Finish one of your other roleplays before you start this one Revan.

Voted as spoken


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Five's a little crazy, but who am I to stop you. It depends how you feel (probably not the answer you wanted, but meh!), you're the one doing it after all.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's not a bad idea. However, I feel the majority of players here are 40k players; though I'm sure you could get a following. You should offer some other players, like Empire or perhaps Elf to mix it up.

Good luck man


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> You should offer some other players, like Empire or perhaps Elf to mix it up.


But how would they fit into a chaos role play were your trying to become a daemon prince?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> But how would they fit into a chaos role play were your trying to become a daemon prince?


*Facepalm* Good advice EH. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> It's not a bad idea. However, I feel the majority of players here are 40k players; though I'm sure you could get a following. You should offer some other players, like Empire or perhaps Elf to mix it up.
> 
> Good luck man


At the moment i think im running the only Fantasy roleplay that is still active at the moment, and thats to do with the empire: A life of Adventure. There are sooooooo little fantasy roleplays out there so i was thinking of making the chaos one to add to them. But i guess ill wait for now, im still going to type it all up for the recruitment thread and post it when Sons of Dorn finishes(as ARTGAC, ALOA and AOD have a long story line). Though Sons of dorn players would probably prefer the sequal when it finishes?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

If you're in need of a hobby, listen to Beethoven. He rules. :laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd actually wouldn't mind if you started the chaos rp instead of doing the sequel right away Revan.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its not revan, its revanovich. I have discovered russian ancestry in his family tree!

anyway, back to the more sane part of this post, is there anything special that you planned for SoD 2?


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd like to join this when it starts. I think that this would be a really fun, and deep, rp.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> Its not revan, its revanovich. I have discovered russian ancestry in his family tree!
> 
> anyway, back to the more sane part of this post, is there anything special that you planned for SoD 2?


Ancient History of the Sons of Dorn/Black Knights(their new fluff and name will be finished) to do with the Black Legion. Has that perked your interest Doelago, Serpion, Komanko and Seraph?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I have no idea, I'm to tired right now to realize if I'm interesting in something else then sleeping or eating.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, yes it has. But I still stand by my earlier post. I can wait a bit before wanting to find out what happened. Probably not by much though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> Ancient History of the Sons of Dorn/Black Knights(their new fluff and name will be finished) to do with the Black Legion. Has that perked your interest Doelago, Serpion, Komanko and Seraph?


Heresy! 

Interesting... :wink:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Don't be so sure Mr.Lago.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

komanko said:


> Don't be so sure Mr.Lago.


:scratchhead:

What?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

About the heresy


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

komanko said:


> About the heresy


Lol. Why not?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think my answer shall remain a mystery, up until I wont be into the 40th hour of being awake XD


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

If your up go post in the action thread Komanko. Yes more work for you! XD


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Believe me that I have revan on my back and thats enough. Trust me that I wont forget XD


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I wasn't serious in that post just messing around! XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

revan4559 said:


> Ancient History of the Sons of Dorn/Black Knights(their new fluff and name will be finished) to do with the Black Legion. Has that perked your interest Doelago, Serpion, Komanko and Seraph?


Yes. Yes it has.  

And if you would rather do Chaos Rp before you run this sequel, I`m happy to wait.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

If what you have described it accurate and totally void of any dramatic changes -- then I'd say go for it.

This is actually the kind of roleplay I have been very interested in for a very long time.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed. For whatever reason im not reall interested in 40k chaos roleplays, but a Warhammer one seems alot more appealing and has a lot more scope for advancement imo. Think it will be very interesting once it gets going,


----------

